# Joe White Caramalt



## crozdog (16/3/08)

Guys,

I have just been given some JWM caramalt. It is marked as being 40ebc. Is this malt simply a light crystal & can be used as such?

Anyone used it before / much?

Comments on the malt and suggestions for use are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Stuster (16/3/08)

It is a light crystal, croz, but some bad reports on it here. Still might be worth a go I guess, but maybe not on a triple batch.


----------



## blackbock (16/3/08)

I bought 1kg of Caramalt from ESB a couple of weeks back just to have on hand for emergencies, the guy there didn't seem to know what brand it was, although the label said EBC 80. I assumed it was Joe White, but now I'm a bit stumped. If it is a dextrinous malt, I won't have much use for it either. 

Stuster what did you end up doing with yours?


----------



## Stuster (16/3/08)

blackbock said:


> Stuster what did you end up doing with yours?



I just gave it away to barls. Should have given it a go I guess, but the reviews just put me off and I had a heap of different crystals on hand. <_<


----------



## Kai (16/3/08)

jw caramalt is not a bad malt. just don't use too much and make sure the ibu's balance any extra sweetness if you're worried about that. when i want some crystal in a lighter beer then i quite regularly use it.


----------



## DJR (16/3/08)

I thought JS Golden uses caramalt - the grist AFAIK is 30% wheat, and however much balance of pale/caramalt to get to about 12-15 EBC color range, with a 65C main sacc rest, then bittered and flavoured with amarillo of course..


----------



## Tony (16/3/08)

I quite like JW caramalt.

I think the bad reviews have come from people overusing it.

like if you smeared vegemite on toast a 1/4 inch thick for the first time.... you would think it was shit!

I like to use 3 or 4% in an aussie ale made with just ale malt. It beefs up the malt profile ans allows you be be a bit more heavy handed with the hops. the slight sweetness it gives in these amounts is great. It helps with body and head retention to.

I wouldnt use it to 10 or 15% to replace 145 ebc crystal though.

but do you put 3 times more honey on your toast if there is no golden syrip?

NO!

cheers


----------



## domonsura (16/3/08)

One of Dr Smurto's Golden Ale recipes had some Caramalt in it that he got from me, I think around 200-250 grams....one of the nicest brews I have EVER tasted (I was lucky enough to score a whole keg of it from him, and it only lasted 8 days under my careful care......)
It's definitely going to be the next brew I do. Just waiting for this damn weather to cool down a bit


----------



## dicko (16/3/08)

I am lead to believe that Caramalt is the crystal used in Coopers Pale Ale.
In the clone of this beer that I make I use it at the rate of 2.1% of the grist and it is very close to the real thing.
I would agree that it might be a bit much if used in large numbers and not balanced by hops.

Cheers


----------



## Weizguy (16/3/08)

I have used the Caramalt as 5% of my grist in the Stone Ruination IIPA clone.
It is balanced by much Centennial hops and some Magnum for bitterness.
Quite a nice caramel flavour. Mmmmm, IIPA! :icon_drool2:


----------



## crozdog (17/3/08)

Thanks for the info guys. Much appreciated


----------



## mikem108 (18/3/08)

Is there anything local that can be used as a 15L crystal?


----------



## crozdog (18/3/08)

mikem108 said:


> Is there anything local that can be used as a 15L crystal?



use 1/4 the amount of 60l crystal?


----------



## Stuster (18/3/08)

mikem108 said:


> Is there anything local that can be used as a 15L crystal?



I've never used it, mike, but how about Weyermann Carahell. About the right colour crystal. You can get it from G&G, Ross or Gryphon Brewing. Which one of JZ's recipes do you need it for?


----------



## blackbock (18/3/08)

Carahell is my favourite xtal - very multipurpose.


----------



## oldbugman (18/3/08)

Mike I got a stash of carahell if you want to give it a whirl


----------



## mikem108 (19/3/08)

Thanks for that everyone, Luke I will take you up on that offer, however I definately think that 1/4qty of 60L tastes different to using 1qty x 15L, or any crystal substitution like that


----------



## kevnlis (19/3/08)

If you need something to do with it, Caramalt makes a good base for making your own home roasted grains in the oven.

You can make anything from Caramunich to Special-B and it doesn't take as much work as you would think.


----------



## domonsura (19/3/08)

Stuster said:


> I've never used it, mike, but how about Weyermann Carahell. About the right colour crystal. You can get it from G&G, Ross or Gryphon Brewing. Which one of JZ's recipes do you need it for?


Also available from Beerbelly


----------



## crozdog (19/3/08)

kevnlis said:


> If you need something to do with it, Caramalt makes a good base for making your own home roasted grains in the oven.
> 
> You can make anything from Caramunich to Special-B and it doesn't take as much work as you would think.



Kev, 
you wouldn't have any more info on this would you? I'd like to know temps and times for different results (if possible).


----------



## kevnlis (19/3/08)

I just follow in the footsteps of the great Graham Sanders 

http://oz.craftbrewer.org/Library/Methods/.../roasting.shtml


----------



## crozdog (19/3/08)

kevnlis said:


> I just follow in the footsteps of the great Graham Sanders
> 
> http://oz.craftbrewer.org/Library/Methods/.../roasting.shtml


thanks


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (10/1/18)

To revive a 10 year old thread, I've used JW 40ebc cara 3-4 times now and have never been satisfied with any of the brews it's been in. I've only just discovered it's this malt I'm really disliking! I can use JW medium crystal/cara no problems but the Cara gives a sickly sweet taste and aroma that's actually really dominant to my tastes anyway. I've used from 2-5% and it's all far too much for me personally

I can see how some like it, but it's far too overbearing to me and muddles the beer


----------

